
Baguette Dropped From Bird's Beak Shuts Down The Large Hadron Collider (Really) - mixmax
http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2009-11/bread-loving-bird-shuts-down-lhc
======
char
When one considers this LHC incident and also the one earlier this year in
which birds supposedly brought down a plane that had to land in the Hudson, it
might be suspected that our feathered friends are finally getting back at us
humans for all those years of kicking pigeons and feeding seagulls alka-
seltzers.

